# Queensland Homebrewing Conference 2015



## Brewers Choice (26/5/15)

Tickets to the 2015 Queensland Homebrewing Conference go on sale today. The conference will be held on Saturday 29 August at the Southbank Institute of Technology.

You can keep up with what's happening by checking out www.theqhc.com.au and on Facebook at www.facebook.com/theqhc.

Speakers confirmed include:

Stone and Wood
Gladfield Malts
Akasha Brewing (Dave Padden - formerly Riverside Brewing)
Catchment Brewing (Mick Jontef - formerly CUB New Product Development) 
Lots more to come....
Due to overwhelming success last conference, we'll be running the Spiegelau Beer Glass Tasting session again.

We will also be re-running the Club Wars, to see whether another home brew club can wrest the mantle from the Righteous Brewers of Townsville? There will be two new clubs throwing their hats in, for the competition.

Warm up for the conference will be a mystery bus trip covering some of Brisbane's bars and breweries, on the Friday night before the conference.


----------



## kalbarluke (26/5/15)

Sweet. Went to the first one in 2011 (I think it was the first one) and it was awesome. Missed 2013 but will do my best to get there this year.


----------



## GABBA110360 (26/5/15)

JUST BOUGHT TICKETS TO ALL EVENTS SEE SOME OF YOU THERE
CHEERS
KEN


----------



## crowmanz (2/6/15)

Tickets to all book  see you blokes there


----------



## Bomber Watson (3/6/15)

Same, tickets to the lot sorted.

Any tips on accommodation in the area from the locals?


----------



## bruiserbbq (3/6/15)

oooh I like the look of this. Hope to meet some fellow brewers there.

Cheers Mark


----------



## Brewers Choice (23/6/15)

One of the big events on the day is the Club Wars - A Masterchef-style competition among home brew clubs to brew the best beer from a set of fixed ingredients. This year the competition has increased from 6 to 11 clubs brewing for the prize. Malts are from Gladfields and hops and yeast supplied by National Home Brew.

If you are aware of a home brew club that is not participating please advise me at [email protected]. Ingredients go out by the end of next week.


----------



## HBHB (23/6/15)

Brewers Choice said:


> One of the big events on the day is the Club Wars - A Masterchef-style competition among home brew clubs to brew the best beer from a set of fixed ingredients. This year the competition has increased from 6 to 11 clubs brewing for the prize. Malts are from Gladfields and hops and yeast supplied by National Home Brew.
> 
> If you are aware of a home brew club that is not participating please advise me at [email protected]. Ingredients go out by the end of next week.


On their way David


----------



## Brewers Choice (9/7/15)

The Club Wars ingredients have been sent out. A total of 11 clubs are participating. Clubs are:

[SIZE=medium]The Gold Club[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Tablelands Gentlemen Brewers[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Ipswich Brewers Union[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Righteous Brewers of Townsville[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Emerald Home Brewers Club[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Brisbane Brewing Club[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Fraser Coast Bayside Brewers Inc[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]CQ Homebrewers Club[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]BABBs[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]PUBS[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Brewmasters Grafton[/SIZE]
 The ingredients for the beer are:

[SIZE=medium]4kg Ale Malt[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]1kg Wheat[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]250g Medium Crystal[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]250g Red Back[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]250g Shepard’s Delight[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]100 g Hallertau Hops 2.9 % AAU [/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]100g Simcoe Hops 14.1% AAU [/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]100gm Challenger Hops 7.8% AAU[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]2 x W34/70 Yeast[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]2 x SO4 Yeast[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Thanks to National Homebrew and Gladfield Malts for supplying the ingredients. Gladfield will also be speaking at the conference about malts, including how to select them and how to make sure they are fresh.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]If you are interested in tasting 11 different beers based on the same ingredients, book a ticket for the Queensland Homebrewing Conference on 29 August. Details are available at the conference website - www.theqhc.com.au and on Face Book at www.facebook.com/theqhc[/SIZE]


----------



## GABBA110360 (11/8/15)

i might just bump this up only a couple of weeks to go.
i'm hoping to meet some fellow brewers off here


----------



## Brewers Choice (12/8/15)

So the good news and the bad...

The Mystery Bus Tour and Speigelau Glass Session are fully booked. Sorry, but the early birds got these. Also, the beer and food matching dinner will be finalising soon, so the chefs can start ordering in the supplies, so book this soon. Pete Mitcham (Beer Blokes and Australian Brews News) will be providing the after dinner speech. Should be a good night!

However, there are still plenty of seats at the conference available (we have a BIG auditorium). Also, good news are the prizes:

2 x SS Brew Buckets and 2 x SS Mash Kettles from Newera Brewing to be given away during the day; and

1 x Grainfather also to be given away.

So, its possible to work away with 2 - 10 x the value of your ticket in prizes by the end of the day.

Planned topics for the day will ill include:

[SIZE=medium]Why Classic Styles Matter in Experimental Brewing – Ian Watson (Fortitude Brewing)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Quality Control - Getting consistency in your brewing – Kirk Hart (Stone and Wood)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]The History and Future Of IPAs – Dave Padden (Akasha Brewing, formerly Riverside Brewing)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]How Much Head Is Too Much? – Dean Tummers (Brewers Choice)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Growing your own hops and wet hopping – Luke Witten (Home grower)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Malts - the good and bad - How can you tell? – Gabi Michael (Gladfield Malts)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Can I really brew with that? – Tips on using unusual ingredients Wade Curtis (4 Hearts Brewing and The Pumpyard)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Hops – Getting the best out of them – Mick Jontef (Catchment Brewing)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Importance of pH in your brewing – Kirk Hart (Stone and Wood)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]This is a conference for everybody - there's plenty of technical stuff for advanced home brewers, down to a simple intro to all-grain brewing for those who have never done it, with plenty of beer to taste along the way and a chance to meet top home and commercial brewers right through the day.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]For more info and to buy tickets, head to www.theqhc.com.au[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]See you there.[/SIZE]

Check out Newera at http://www.newerabrewing.com.au/
Check out Grainfather at http://brewerschoice.com.au/shop/all-grain-mashing-equipment/grainfather/


----------



## tummedea (13/8/15)

Only fifteen more sleeps!
(until the mystery tour at least)


----------



## Radshoes (14/8/15)

The only time getting drunk by lunchtime is educational


----------



## tummedea (14/8/15)

Agreed. The Club Wars judging is usually held at lunchtime so there goes the afternoon...


----------



## HBHB (14/8/15)

radshoes said:


> The only time getting drunk by lunchtime is educational


and for many, wife sanctioned beerducation :beerbang:


----------



## crowmanz (14/8/15)

mine is partner and boss sanctioned. I thought I might have had to work on the Friday due to a major 5 year project needing me and I wouldn't have enough travel time to make it. Boss said me going to the conference is more important than any work stuff (It also helped that got the dates mixed up with the week before). :kooi:


----------



## HBHB (16/8/15)

David, question from a potential traveller: is there a second group for the spiegelau session?


----------



## Brewers Choice (17/8/15)

Bad news is there is only one Speigelau session. I had hoped to run a second, but Speigelau needed numbers a week or so ago and so we had to close off the session bookings early. Early bird, etc....

On another note though, we had a session with the Chef for the Beer and Food matching dinner. He is the former Executive Chef at Malt Restaurant, a great restaurant in Brisbane that has done a heap of these beer and food matching dinners. The Chef pretty much knew the flavours of all the beers we were taking to the dinner, so the menu should be a cracker. Still plenty of tickets available for the dinner.


----------



## zappa (17/8/15)

David, are tickets transferrable? I bought tickets to the conference and Spiegelau glass session a while ago, but it turns out I've got a mates wedding on the same day.... Guys got rocks in his head!


----------



## Brewers Choice (17/8/15)

Hi, if there is someone who wants them, give them to him and shoot me an email at [email protected]. Otherwise, email me and we can organise a refund. There are plenty of people still keen to get in on the class.

Cheers David


----------



## Brewers Choice (17/8/15)

There appears to have been a small hiccup with the booking site over the last day or two, saying the conference was booked out. This is not the case and there are still plenty of tickets available. The site has been fixed, so if you have tried to book your tickets, have another go now. Cheers David


----------



## tummedea (20/8/15)

Bomber Watson said:


> Same, tickets to the lot sorted.
> 
> Any tips on accommodation in the area from the locals?


Has anyone come back to you on accommodation ?


----------



## Bomber Watson (20/8/15)

Yeah I had a chat to Dave and had a bit of a google, ends up we can stay at one of the other blokes missuses dogs breeders cousins place which isn't to far or something like that.

Found a few places prior to that, google maps and search for accom around the conference area brings up quiet a bit. Few real cheap backpackers just over the river.

Mantra or ridges would be ideal but seems there booked out.

Cheers.


----------



## luggy (24/8/15)

How's the spiegelau tasting session going to work do we just get tickets to trade for beers through the day or is it a sit down type of thing? Looking forward to it


----------



## HBHB (24/8/15)

Have heard good things about the Spiegelau session. It's a sit down, have a beer and learn scenario.


----------



## Radshoes (24/8/15)

Have a few beers and learn scenario. See how different glassware changes the taste of different beers. = spieglau glassware


----------



## Brewers Choice (24/8/15)

Hi guys. The Speigelau session should be pretty good - we are doing the three-glass craft beer kit this time. They take you through the three beers, comparing them in standard beer glasses and with the Speigelau glasses. You will certainly notice the difference. I use mine now every time I have a beer at home and at least try to find a similar glass if I am out drinking. It's a very pleasant hour or so. All beers provided by us as well.


----------



## Brewers Choice (24/8/15)

Absolute last call for tickets. Ticket site had issues again over the weekend so we are open until 12am tonight. Get in now if you are still inclined. Catering numbers go in first thing in the morning.


----------



## luggy (24/8/15)

Sweet thats what I was hoping for, thanks for the replies


----------



## Mickcr250 (26/8/15)

Brewers Choice said:


> Hi guys. The Speigelau session should be pretty good - we are doing the three-glass craft beer kit this time. They take you through the three beers, comparing them in standard beer glasses and with the Speigelau glasses. You will certainly notice the difference. I use mine now every time I have a beer at home and at least try to find a similar glass if I am out drinking. It's a very pleasant hour or so. All beers provided by us as well.


 on the web site its says you get 4 glasses worth 79.95 has this changed?


----------



## luggy (26/8/15)

Hope not


----------



## CanMan (28/8/15)

Anyone who intends to catch a train in from north side. Check your times. Northgate to Gympie rail is closed all weekend. Buses are running but will add a bit more time on travel.


----------



## bruiserbbq (30/8/15)

Well the 2015 conference is over for another year.....a great event....I enjoyed it immensely....some stand out beers....specially the dinner beers.

The best beer (by a long shot) for me was the dinner APA brewed by Nathan Semmens.....wow wow wow...I would crawl over broken glass to be able to brew a beer as good as this..... so well done Nathan.

Cheers All
Mark

A big thanks to all the organisers and sponsors.....much appreciated!


----------



## GABBA110360 (30/8/15)

X2 for the above post
I thought all the dinner beers were good in there class and the dessert was great.
being from south of the border thanks for a good show and see ya all next time
cheers
ken


----------



## crowmanz (31/8/15)

Was a great day, dinner was top notch and the Friday night mystery tour was good fun. Thanks to Brewer's Choice and all the sponsors, especially a massive cheers to Newera Brewing since I picked up a shiny brewbucket


----------



## nathan_madness (31/8/15)

Thanks guys!!!
I've uploaded the pics that I was ment to have on the night check them out at http://aussiehomebrewer.com/gallery/album/1318-queensland-homebrewers-conference-2015-apa/


----------



## HBHB (1/9/15)

Huge thanks to all who attended and participated in the conference and making it a great success. Special thanks to the Brewers, Gladfields team and other speakers who provided a wealth of information and a accolades to the David and the rest of the team from Brewers Choice who worked tirelessly before and throughout the event to make sure it was a success for the attendees. Mighty effort.

Not to miss a big thanks to the fantastic bar and waiting staff at each of the venues - how cool was The Prince Alfred Hotel new venue Tapped.

Looking forward to the next one.


----------

